# Just got a new pair of boots



## kissfan113 (Sep 16, 2008)

I just found a set of Hoffman 10 inch leather calks for 85.00 on their website closeout page, i think it was about 101.00 shipped, I don't think I got hurt on em, but what do you guys think, the only downside is no steel toe, but i think i can live with that... might actually mean i can keep my toes warm in winter.


----------



## joesawer (Sep 16, 2008)

Are they fallers caulks or rigging slingers caulks?
Hoffman makes good boots. 
If WVa has clay like AL and GA you might want to spray the bottom with pam or silacon spray just so you can keep from sticking solid to the ground.


----------



## kissfan113 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not real sure what the difference is between faller's calks, and rigging slingers calks are, so here is the link to them http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=10CALK
i figure for the price anything is an improvement over my current worn out boots, and yes WV seems to be built of solid red, gray and yellow clay, so thanks for that tip, i wouldn't have thought of that.
Kevin


----------



## slowp (Sep 16, 2008)

You did well. Hoffmans are highly recommended by a hooktender here and I looked in the stores and only big sizes were available. I'm mad. I see they come in small sizes too.


----------



## kissfan113 (Sep 16, 2008)

A normal curse turned out to be a blessing for once... normally I have to custom order boots, not a lot of people carry 13-14 size boots around here as a standard stock size item. It does come in handy from time to time though when you find boots on sale often times the only sizes left are the big sizes and small sizes, so I come into some luck there from time to time
Kevin


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the difference between faller and rigging caulks??


----------



## kissfan113 (Sep 16, 2008)

yes someone please explain the difference, i've been confused since it was mentioned, i always thought a calk was a calk, lol


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 16, 2008)

Without trcounies or with tricounies


----------



## kissfan113 (Sep 16, 2008)

so i am assuming a faller's calk doesn't have the tricounies, and the rigger's boots does


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kissfan113... I just noticed your signature line...

We logged with trains on the west coast too... we used to load *ONE* log per car...

Then when the "smaller" trees were logged... we hauled 3 logs per car.



Gary


----------



## joesawer (Sep 17, 2008)

Kissfan- Those look like fallers corks.
Typically fallers wear lighter boots with spring heels and rigging guys wear heavier boots with a logger heel.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 17, 2008)

GASoline71 said:


> Kissfan113... I just noticed your signature line...
> 
> We logged with trains on the west coast too... we used to load *ONE* log per car...
> 
> ...



LMAO...And it was up hill both ways, right? And don't forget the logs that were so big that they'd rip them with dynamite and have a half log load.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Sep 17, 2008)

Gologit said:


> LMAO...And it was up hill both ways, right? And don't forget the logs that were so big that they'd rip them with dynamite and have a half log load.


Soo ya been here and seen em


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 17, 2008)

OK.
My newest have the spring heel,( seemed like a good idea for caulks)
and those things are stiff.
Does any one know where the spring heel came from?? and what purpose it was created for?


----------



## slowp (Sep 17, 2008)

You must say this with a Scandahoovian accent. Yah, an da snow. Da snow, it vas sooo deep dat da trains never know which way to go both ways. Ve half to get out in da bare feets an push da train. Alvays up da hill. Yuuuuknoooooww. (spit now)  

I always thought that spring heels were to be used in the Spring, kind of like it is ok to wear white shoes after Memorial Day but not after Labor day.... 
Or were for springing happily through the woods. I got them because I thought it would be better for da bum ankle. The bootmaker disagrees so the new boots will have heels. I'll be taller.


----------



## Humptulips (Sep 18, 2008)

Never could see much advantage to one or the other spring or block heels except of course climbing spurs don't work on the spring heels. Consequently I've always had block heels but been around a lot of guys with spring heels. They seemed to think they were OK but nothing special.

Triconies were mostly used by guys on rocky steep ground, the purpose being to keep from wearing off the sides of your soles on the rock. Never liked them myself. Only ones I ever had I tore off and threw away after they tripped me for the umptenth time.


----------



## kissfan113 (Sep 19, 2008)

the boots i initially posted about were out of stock and because of being on closeout no longer available, so I ordered a pair of these
http://www.hoffmanboots.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=192C
16" tall, non steel toes so my feet won't freeze off in the winter, replaceable calk soles, and block heels


----------

